
Uber may now require passengers to take a mask selfie before rides - dylan604
https://www.cnet.com/news/uber-now-requires-passengers-to-take-a-mask-selfie-before-rides/
======
rvz
Who actually thinks this is a good idea?

[https://cnet4.cbsistatic.com/img/KF-_5_sykr00eDJASpqXy2jtsDU...](https://cnet4.cbsistatic.com/img/KF-_5_sykr00eDJASpqXy2jtsDU=/270x0/filters:gifv\(\)/2020/09/01/63d33c41-72be-44ac-934f-5a55034127d1/ridermaskverification-
framed-final.gif)

